# heli-tape.



## gelfy666 (1 Jul 2016)

I know some people dont see the point but to try to protect the matt black paint on the frame and forks of my Bird, ive fitted a kit , not so much for trail rash but from idiots at work who dont care whose bike they knock about.

Id put some photos up but you cant see alot to be honest... ill see how it copes and keep this thread upated if i have any issues.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2016)

I've put some on the cable rub areas of my MTB. Main issue I noticed was heal rub on the rear stays, so I've got to adjust my shoe cleats a little.


----------



## gelfy666 (3 Jul 2016)

i just got a complete kit from invisiframe....... should keep it nice lol


----------



## Cubist (4 Jul 2016)

I buy the stuff off eBay and spend a happy hour or two adding it in prime trail damage areas, down tube, cable rub hotspots, rear of the seat tube, driveside chain stay.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Jul 2016)

There is every point to using it.
Bikes are expensive kit these days,so looking after it is only natural.
Especially when it comes to selling it.
I wouldn't do without it tbh


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2016)

I even use it on my carbon cranks.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Jul 2016)

Quite right 
I would love to know how you do it


----------



## Cubist (4 Jul 2016)

I tend to buy the outsize stuff, 50 or 70mm width. The surface you are going to tape needs to be pristine, so I clean it with isopropyl alcohol. Next, the type I use can be applied using soapy water. Make sure the area you are working in is as dust and draught free as possible. The tape is triple layered, with a backing film and a top film. Cut it to shape using sharp scissors and cut the corners rounded so it's less likely to lift at the edges. Soak the frame and the tape with the soapy water and remove the backing film, making absolutely sure you don't touch the adhesive surface. Press the tape on from the middle outwards, using a cloth and squeegying out any soap solution, and ensuring any bubbles are pushed outwards. Finally, using a hairdryer to make the tape more flexible press it on with a cloth from the upper surface them peel off the top protective layer. 

If you use the dry type, again, make sure there's no dust and again press on from the middle outwards. This time use the hairdryer to warm the frame and the tape as you are applying it to keep it all flexible, especially on intricate shapes or curves. . As it cools it sort of shrinks onto the frame.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Jul 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> I even use it on my carbon cranks.





MarquisMatsugai said:


> Quite right
> I would love to know how you do it



How to apply it on the cranks that is ?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (4 Jul 2016)

Cubist said:


> I tend to buy the outsize stuff, 50 or 70mm width. The surface you are going to tape needs to be pristine, so I clean it with isopropyl alcohol. Next, the type I use can be applied using soapy water. Make sure the area you are working in is as dust and draught free as possible. The tape is triple layered, with a backing film and a top film. Cut it to shape using sharp scissors and cut the corners rounded so it's less likely to lift at the edges. Soak the frame and the tape with the soapy water and remove the backing film, making absolutely sure you don't touch the adhesive surface. Press the tape on from the middle outwards, using a cloth and squeegying out any soap solution, and ensuring any bubbles are pushed outwards. Finally, using a hairdryer to make the tape more flexible press it on with a cloth from the upper surface them peel off the top protective layer.
> 
> If you use the dry type, again, make sure there's no dust and again press on from the middle outwards. This time use the hairdryer to warm the frame and the tape as you are applying it to keep it all flexible, especially on intricate shapes or curves. . As it cools it sort of shrinks onto the frame.



Yep Cubist,best way to it.
Same idea for carbon cranks ? 
Maybe not


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Jul 2016)

MarquisMatsugai said:


> How to apply it on the cranks that is ?



I go for the @Cubist method, but without soapy water, the cutting is crucial including rounded corners rather than 90 degrees pointy ones. I might try soapy water next time to be able to slide the tape in place. I have used that method on cars, but never thought about it on cranks.


----------

